# what is the best body mass index for men who are not muscular?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

what is the best body bass index for men who are not muscular? for people who don't gain muscle at gym? My body bass index is 22.3 and I have some belly fat.


----------



## Balthazar (Aug 30, 2014)

There's no right answer. It depends on what you're into.


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

The "normal" range is 18.5 to 25. The BMI ranges are based on your average human who does not engage in bodybuilding beyond moderate exercise.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Those body mass indexes are bogus. If you're 20 pounds overweight it classifies you as obese.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I found this site to have a more balanced approach to BMI interpretation than the standard one:

http://www.smartbmicalculator.com/?ru=0

My BMI of 26.3 would normally be characterized as overweight, but taking into account gender and age, it is judged "optimal for health".


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Couchie said:


> The "normal" range is 18.5 to 25. The BMI ranges are based on your average human who does not engage in bodybuilding beyond moderate exercise.


Mine is 22.3 but I have belly fat. I want to lose a little weight.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

I'm right around 22-23 with no belly fat. 

I suppose BMI is useful in the aggregate. That it has increased across the US over time is meaningful. However, I don't see how it helps on the individual level. Wouldn't looking in the mirror would tell you as much? If you need to know even more, go to a doctor for a checkup.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2015)

Yeah the mirror tells you all you need to know!


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2015)

Art Rock said:


> I found this site to have a more balanced approach to BMI interpretation than the standard one:
> 
> http://www.smartbmicalculator.com/?ru=0
> 
> My BMI of 26.3 would normally be characterized as overweight, but taking into account gender and age, it is judged "optimal for health".


21.8, so I'll believe it!


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm about 26 with a bit of belly fat and a pretty good musculature (not overblown or anabolic, but definitely bulging in the right places). I can take my shirt off 

I agree with starthrower that the designation of overweight and obese is grossly off for fit men.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Art Rock said:


> I found this site to have a more balanced approach to BMI interpretation than the standard one:
> 
> http://www.smartbmicalculator.com/?ru=0
> 
> My BMI of 26.3 would normally be characterized as overweight, but taking into account gender and age, it is judged "optimal for health".


I tried that site, got 26.9, but I'm about 1 kg heavier at the moment than I typically am. I have never dieted and like my weight the way it is, give or take a couple of kilos either way. My result is smack dab in the middle of the green.



dogen said:


> Yeah the mirror tells you all you need to know!


I've been saying that all of my life :tiphat: If I'm not mistaken, Schwarzenegger was known for having said the same thing.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Art Rock said:


> I found this site to have a more balanced approach to BMI interpretation than the standard one:
> 
> http://www.smartbmicalculator.com/?ru=0


Yikes, It had me as morbidly obese at BMI of 51.7! 

But then I realized I only converted my height to metric and not weight, so 179 pounds is much better than the 179 Kg I entered. With the correct number of 81 kg, I get a healthy BMI of 23.4.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

dogen said:


> Yeah the mirror tells you all you need to know!


Precisely, be aware of your body


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Pugg said:


> Precisely, be aware of your body


Mirror tells me I have a belly fat. My BMI is 22.3. When I put on clothes, I look normal but when I am naked, I have a belly fat. That belly fat remains always.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Even if I do too much cardio, I've been remaining at the same weight for 2 months. My BMI is still 22.3 and I have belly fat. I can't lose weight. I've been doing too much cardio but I can't lose weight.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Balthazar said:


> There's no right answer. It depends on what you're into.


I am into being a man without belly fat. I wanna burn my belly fat. I don't like going to gym. All I do is cardio. I do walking and running. Since I do too much walking and running, I get muscle ache in my legs.


----------



## MagneticGhost (Apr 7, 2013)

I used to get pains in my shins when running which put me off. Until I used a proper training approach.
Something like C25K (Couch to 5 Kilometres) - which builds you up slowly over about 10 weeks. This gives your body time to adjust and you improve almost effortlessly.

Changes to your diet are probably the best way to change your body shape. Less saturated fat and refined carbohydrates.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

MagneticGhost said:


> I used to get pains in my shins when running which put me off. Until I used a proper training approach.
> Something like C25K (Couch to 5 Kilometres) - which builds you up slowly over about 10 weeks. This gives your body time to adjust and you improve almost effortlessly.
> 
> Changes to your diet are probably the best way to change your body shape. Less saturated fat and refined carbohydrates.


I can run 10 kilometres. If I run more than 10 kilometres, I get muscle ache in my legs and trying to sleep with muscle ache in legs is very bad. I would run 20 kilometres but it would cause great muscle ache in legs. After I run 10 kilometres, even if I go on the cardio by walking, I still get muscle ache in legs. This is bad. This muscle ache in legs keeps me from doing more cardio. This is sad.


----------

